

Using Personas for Copywriting and AB Testing - michaelbuckbee
http://blog.optimizationrobot.com/using-personas-for-copywriting-and-ab-testing/

======
itengelhardt
I am seriously interested in this topic, but I find it really hard to work
with personas. I've tried it numerous times in other fields (e.g. software
development), but it just never worked for me. Maybe this is a personality
thing :-/

~~~
michaelbuckbee
That's a valid point, if you want just a quick list of what to put in a
Persona you can jump straight to the Google Docs Spreadsheet here:

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au0FugutnpOvdFd...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au0FugutnpOvdFdCTjBJRU9kZTVHc3lrdEotQnRUcmc&usp=sharing)

